# .htaccess global erlauben in ispconfig ?



## rootless (17. Apr. 2009)

moin

wie kann ich ispconfig beibringen das er global .htaccess dateien in verzeichnisse liest?
ich weiss, aus sicherheitsgründen ist dies nicht optimal und ja, ich weiss, man kann direktiven im jeweiligen host einstellen, aber mir wäre die traditionelle möglichkeit mit .htaccess im ordner lieber.

also wo kann ich das global einstellen/resp so ändern das es wie bei einem normalen apache ist und .htaccess .htpasswd etc gelesen werden wenn die im ordner sind

problemfall:
ispconfig und phpbb 3 mit folgendem inhalt in der .htaccess


```
RewriteEngine on
#if your forum is in http://www.domain.tld/forum/ replace with RewriteBase /forum/
RewriteBase /var/www/domain.com/web/

RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/(.*)-t([0-9]*)-s([0-9]*).html viewtopic.php?f=$2&t=$4&start=$5&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/(.*)-t([0-9]*).html viewtopic.php?f=$2&t=$4&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/index-s([0-9]*).html viewforum.php?f=$2&start=$3&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*)/ viewforum.php?f=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)-f([0-9]*) viewforum.php?f=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [L]
```
dieser code soll aus viewtopic.php etc schöne html urls generieren.

ich habe dies in der seite im ispconfig backend eingetragen, so weit so gut, startseite ist aufrufbar, alle .php files auch, nur eben die sogenannten schönen html seiten ergeben dann einen 404 site not found - also irgendwie greift das nicht.

auch habe ich gemerkt das ispconfig über das backend das nicht in     
	
	



```
<Directory /var/www/domain.com/web>
</Directory>
```
 macht, und apache mag das bei einem neustart nicht wirklich...

irgendwelche ideen dazu?

ps: error log gibt keine fehler aus, leider

berechtigungstechnisch kann es ja kaum liegen oder?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Apr. 2009)

Ich hab den Fehler auch bei wordpress und joomla seiten, ich schau mal ich musst das anders lösen. ich scahu mir das nacher an und schreib dir was du tun musst .


----------



## rootless (19. Apr. 2009)

also ich denke wenn uns till den hinweis geben könnte wo wir das global ausschalten können wäre das einfachste einfach normale .htaccess zu verwenden und fertig. dann sollte das ja alles funzen.

wenn es eine andere möglichkeit gibt, bis jetzt hab ich nichts gefunden. und ja, bei joomla zickts auch rum, also eigentlich bei allem.

für mich persönlich: htaccess global aktivieren können und gut ist.

till, kannst du uns da helfen?


----------



## planet_fox (20. Apr. 2009)

Schau dir das mal an

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1790


----------



## rootless (20. Apr. 2009)

hat so funktioniert, ich hatte den beitrag auch gesehen, aber noch nicht probiert, aufgrund das ich gar keine fehlermeldungen im error log erhielt.

nur mit joomla hab ich noch meine mühe mit dem sh404SEF und htaccess, irgendwas klappt da noch nicht. 
aber auch das werde ich schon noch lösen können.

vielen dank für den hinweis


----------

